# Do fursuit makers offer artistic freedom discounts?



## jktstance (May 24, 2012)

I've heard from a few people that fursuit makers will often give a discount if you allow them to try out new thing or use their imagination when detailing a fursuit.  I'm looking to get one made, but aside from a few overall things I'm looking for, I'm pretty flexible on the details.  I'm looking for a canine of sorts with cartoony, follow-me eyes (like the eyes here, minus the illumination), and probably a darker color.


----------



## Fay V (May 24, 2012)

Depends on the maker. Your best bet is to just find makers you like and ask them politely. Explain what you want and so on.


----------



## Ikirouta (May 26, 2012)

Some do, yes. Fenrirs Child even has a list of characters which will get a discount: http://www.furaffinity.net/journal/2892210/


----------



## jktstance (May 26, 2012)

Wow, 25% off!  Thanks for the link.


----------



## lostfoxeh (May 31, 2012)

why do you care for a discount. Find your favorite fursuit maker and pay the asked price. Don't be a tight wad. How many of these things to you plan to buy? Does it make a difference if you save up for another 3-6 months for it. Get it done the best you possibly can. Don't play the upgrade later game, it is a losing situation.


----------

